# Cinnabunny



## Cinnabunny (Apr 24, 2006)

Cinnabunny is about 12 weeks old. She looks like a Sooty Fawn Mini Holland Lop and we think she is female. Pictures will soon appear thanks to Aunty Elf Mommy.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 24, 2006)

:welcome:helloCinnabunny!! We love your Aunty Elf Mommy!

And yay!!! for Elf Mommy and pics!!








We'll be waiting! :waiting:



sas , pipp :bunny19, dill :brownbunny, darry and radar :toastingbunsand sherry :bunny24 the FOSTERbun


----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 24, 2006)

[align=center]Here's my new niece! ....or nephew! (but probably niece)[/align]
[align=center]Cinnabunny![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]




[align=center][/align]
[align=center]



[/align]




[align=center][/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## naturestee (Apr 25, 2006)

Darling! Come to momma!


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 25, 2006)

Look at those floppy ears!! What a darling!


----------



## Cinnabunny (Apr 25, 2006)

Cinnabunny has become a part of the family already. She comes hopping up to the door of her hutch as soon as my son enters his bedroom. When she is out hopping about his room she climbs into laps for pets, noses us for pets, and does joyful twirling hops all around the room. She is sometimes a sprinter as well - racing from one side of the room to the other.

So far she has not figured out the water bottle. We put a mason bowl full of water on the floor of the hutch so she could drink but her ears keep getting in it as well as her feet when she decides she wants to stand where the bowl is. Any ideas on how to teach her to use the water bottle or does it just take time?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 28, 2006)

aww:bunnyheart.. cinnabunny is adorable!!!!! :inlove:


----------



## Cinnabunny (Apr 30, 2006)

Currently Cinnabunny is not doing well. I noticed on Saturday that there were very few poops in the cage since cleaning it on Thursday. I started to worry right away. I have since taken her pellets away (store said it probably gave her constipation),give medicine in her water, given her Rabbit Lax from the store that is supposed to help the situation, and given her simethicone drops.

Still no poops but she still pees. We are keeping her warm, giving her hay and kale, and hoping and praying she does better than Beauty. If anyone out there has any ideas let us know. I will probably take her to the vet tomorrow. I am not feeling up to another bunny death so soon after the first. It's just not FAIR!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 1, 2006)

IF Cinnabunny passes, I really want you to consider not getting another rabbit from this pet store, even if it's free. k? I know of a rabbit rescue where I am and I will get you a healthy rabbit. I'm so sorry this is happening for you sis


----------



## naturestee (May 1, 2006)

Oh no! I hope Cinnabunny is okay. Keep us updated, and let us know what the vet says.

urplepansy:


----------



## Cinnabunny (May 1, 2006)

Last night I was able to get Cinnabunny to eat some wet kale as well as raisins dipped in simethicone. I gave her tummy a massage probably for half an hour after the kids went to sleep.

This morning I found her in the hutch where I put her last night. I don't think she moved at all. She had three poorly formed poops in with her. That is better than none. I picked her up and massaged her tummy until she peed all over. I gave her more simethicone and some water in a syringe and then massaged her belly some more.

I took the kids to school and am at work. I will try calling the vets now to find one that knows about rabbits. Wish me luck.

BTW - Sis, I will take you up on the offer if needed. I will be giving the pet store a piece of my mind as well.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 1, 2006)

Oh, I am so hoping that Cinnabunny is doing better. I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers! C'mon Cinnabunny -we need poops 

Jan


----------



## Cinnabunny (May 1, 2006)

We took her to the doctor today around 4pm. The doctor called us with the poop result - a bunny parasite that baby bunnies usually get if they are from a pet store. I will be able to pick up the medicine tomorrow morning and it is twice a day for ten days. 

We have seen some runny poop and some mushy poop and a very few normal poops. She is still refusing to eat anything. I have given her water from a syringe like the doctor ordered. I will try some pumpkin a little later.

Haven't tried many veggies since we have only had her a week (Sunday) and she is so young (about 12 weeks).

Vet confirmed she is a girl and that she was most likely ill when we got her just not showing signs yet.

Bunny massage and water were most important to the vet and getting the medicine tomorrow. 

I'm going to post later after I check on her and rub her tummy. Prayers are welcome.:bunnyheart


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 1, 2006)

and that pet store should pay for it ALL!!!!!



AND start the other buns on medicine as well!


----------



## Jenni (May 1, 2006)

I am so glad Cinnabunny is doing better. It's a good thing you were able to get her to the vet, and that you noticed there was a problem so quickly.

Prayers,

Jenni + Gretchen Bunny


----------



## LuvaBun (May 2, 2006)

Well done on getting her treated right away - hopefully she will be well again soon.

I agree with Elf Mommy that the pet store should at least be made to treat the other bunnies it has there, as well as re-imburse you for your vet bills!

Prayers continuing ray:

Jan


----------



## jordiwes (May 2, 2006)

Thinking of you Cinnabunny!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 2, 2006)

Prayers for cinnabunny!ray: hope she's doing better!!

Bre, Peapoo, and Petey


----------



## Cinnabunny (May 2, 2006)

The vet said is it rampant coccidia. The vet is native to Holland and treated many, many bunnies there. He said this is a common young bunny illness and when they are exposed young, if not treated, can die from it. He prescribed Albon Oral Suspension, 0.2ml twice a day for ten days. We have another vet appointment in two weeks.

On the bunny front:

Cinnabunny LOVES pumpkin!!!! She will willing eat pumpkin with raisin 'candles' in it. She has some mushy poop and only this morning did she have poop matted on her bum. She is leaving her hutch and staying in her caged area more than before. She perks her head and ears up when we come in the room and noses toward the door when we open it. She still is not willingly hopping about but this is more moving than the past few days.

She is still very thin except for the large tummy area. I feel better this evening than all weekend that we have a chance for her living.

Thanks for the prayers and I will keep posting her progress. BTW - the medicine is said to taste like butterscotch and she seems to like that too!


----------



## Cinnabunny (May 3, 2006)

Cinnnabunny is doing much better today. She has been eating pumpkin, kale, and her hay. I have added a small about or pellet and she has eaten a little of it. She LOVES her medicine so much we don't even have to papoose her to administer it.

The scoop on poop: She is pooping! Lots of small, round ones. A few are mushy but most of them are just like before. She is still a young bunny and is pooping everywhere. Most of her poop (and pee) are in her hutch,or sleeping area. I hope she out grows this habit.

She had some matts in her hair from the first, sticky medicine and she was looking a little rough. She allowed me to comb her hair all over.She loved the comb on her nose and around her mouth. She let me get most of the sticky stuff out. 

She is attentive when we come in the room and when we open the lower cage door she sticks her nose out and even puts her paws on the bottom of the opening.

Thanks for the help and prayers, everyone. I'll take some bunny pics for all those lop bunny lovers!


----------



## jordiwes (May 4, 2006)

This is great news!!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 4, 2006)

I'm so pleased to hear she is doing better. The very fact that she is being more attentive is a good sign. Look forward to the photos 

Jan


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 4, 2006)

*Cinnabunny wrote: *


> I'll take some bunny pics for all those lop bunny lovers!


aww..i love lops! cant wait to see some pics! oh, and im glad that sweet little girl is doing better!!:bunny19


----------



## Cinnabunny (May 4, 2006)

Here is a healthier bunny - later for Easter but still checking out the boys' baskets.

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]"This basket is way too big!"[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]"Still too big for me!"[/align]
[align=center]She decided to give attention to the littlest owner, Zachary, who is four and still a bit nervous around Cinnabunny.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Kisses were given to my seven year old, Aaron, the "owner" of the bunny (they share the room).[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Then I got a kiss (picture taken by the four year old!).[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]After many, many more pictures to be shared at a later date, Cinnabunny hopped into the football helmet to eat some hay that was in there. What a cute football bunny![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]"Thanks for all the good wishes!"[/align]
[align=center]Love, Cinnabunny[/align]


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 4, 2006)

aww:inlove:...she looks so tiny in those big baskets!!


----------



## newfiegurl (May 5, 2006)

so cute!!


----------



## naturestee (May 5, 2006)

She's so cute in that helmet!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 5, 2006)

Oh, they are wonderful pictures. What a little sweetheart she is, giving kisses and posing for photos. I can see her being on many a bunnynapping list 

Jan


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 5, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I can see her being on many a bunnynapping list
> 
> Jan


ditto! *note to self...add cinnabunny to bunnynapping list*


----------



## Cinnabunny (May 6, 2006)

[align=center]Here is Cinnabunny's new partner, Aaron. Aaron is in charge of filling the water bowl, filling the hay bin, and giving lots of pets and love. He is now comfortable picking up Cinnabunny and taking her out of her cage for attention on the floor of his room. Thankfully my son is very neat and keeps most of his toys and stuff off of the floor. He has quite a large room (was probably a master bedroom before the remodel) so the cage is in the bedroom.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Cinnabunny is a very patient little bunny since both boys are really just getting comfortable petting, touching, and holding her.We hope that she will be with us for a long time since her recovery is going so well.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Cinnabunny loves her medicine so much that we don't have to papoose her at all. She even begs for it when it is finished. She licks every trace off the syringe and tries to chew more out of the open end.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]"What? No more?"[/align]

[align=center]When the medicine is finished she has to settle for other items that are available.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]She is eating her hay again. I was beginning to wonder if the hay tasted bad since it had been almost a week sinceI had seen her eat any. Now, she can't seem to get enough.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]The boys love to give her treats and we have found she likes raisins. I limit them to only 3 or 4 a night. She is so gentle taking them from the boys.[/align]

[align=center]She is ever so curious since her recovery. These past two days we have seen a different rabbit. She is alert and checking everything out. I have enjoyed taking her picture since she will only be this little once![/align]

[align=center]









[/align]

[align=center]After checking here, there, and everywhere.....[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]She decides on a direction to explore.[/align]

[align=center]"You go girl!"[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 6, 2006)

She's adorable!!! I can't wait to hold her!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 6, 2006)

She is sooo precious. Love the way she takes her meds. She and Aaron look very comfortable together too.

Jan


----------



## Cinnabunny (May 8, 2006)

I think Cinnabunny has this backwards. When she is taken out of her home I put her near the litter box (the one I took out of her home before I took her out). She hops in it, pees and then sits for about four minutes pooping. Then, she hops out and proceeds to poop all over the carpet as she explores. This is for about the next ten minutes. There isn't very much poop in the cage. Not that there is none, just that there are tons when she is out with us.

Can bunnies decide that they only want to poop OUT of their pen???? Any suggestions?


----------



## aurora369 (May 9, 2006)

She's marking her territory... I find with young buns they tend to have a hard time keeping the poop confined to the litter box. You just have to be patient, and keep scooping it back into the litter box as it comes out, eventually she'll get it. And if she's fixed, that should help too.

--Dawn


----------



## Cinnabunny (May 12, 2006)

Cinnabunny took her last dose of medicine tonight. It's hard to tell she is the same bunny as the one I took to the vet. She is so active and happy. Here are some pictures of her investigating a box that Aaron colored for a project for school. Cinnabunny was as big as the 'grasshopper' that Aaron made to go in this box.


[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]What is this thing?[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Doesn't smell like grass.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]It's not very tall. I'm not gonna jump on it.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Maybe I'll just nibble a corner and see if it tastes good.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Would you stop all that camera flashing; I'm trying to investigate![/align]
We went to a Petco Store located about 1/2 hour from our house. I was looking for a bunny leash that has a figure eight tether. Found that AND stairs. The stairs are meant for up to 70 pound dogs that need help getting on and off sofas, beds, etc. These stairs were easy to put together, only about 30 dollars, and she loves them! They work great for her to get into and out of her cage on her own. I'll take pictures of them and her on them next time.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 12, 2006)

aww..she's so cute! cant wait for more pictures!!:bunnydance:


----------



## Jenni (May 12, 2006)

The stairs are a great idea! I can't wait to know how they work out for Cinnabunny!


----------



## cheryl (May 13, 2006)

aww look at this sweetie,what a little baby doll, im glad she is feeling much better








cheryl


----------



## Cinnabunny (May 15, 2006)

Cinnabunny's new stairs! After reading the posts about cages we got to thinking about how Cinnabunny would get in and out of her cage. She had already attempted to jump back into her cage(unsuccessfully) and scaring all of us. Elf's mommy suggested doggie stairs and that she had recently seen some at the local stores. We went to check it out.

These Doggie Stairs were available at Bed, Bath, and Beyond as well as Petco. I have a feeling they are available just about anywhere now. The stairs come in a small box and the pieces are made of plastic. The plastic snaps together and is then covered with fabric similar to dog bedding. It is said to hold dogs up to 70 pounds. I would not trust my35 pound son on them but understanding that dogs distribute weight on four feet not two gives me better reason to accept their information.

That said - here are the stairs and Cinnabunny giving the grand tour!

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]The stairs at the side door (open)[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Hummmm, what do we have here?[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Awesome! I can go in and out anytime.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Out of the way, bunnyman, I gotexploring to do.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Move further; you are in the path of the pooper![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Ok, I'll nudge and take apet along the way. I crave attention.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]I see those raisins. You bet I'll hop up to eat thoseyummy things.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Gimme, gimme, gimme.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Photo opportunity; take it while you can silly lady.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]See ya! I'm going back in for my kale and fresh pellet.[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=left]So, the stairs are working wonderfully.At $29.99I feel it was a great purchase. Cinnabunny loves the freedom and we love that she can enter and exit safely.[/align]


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 15, 2006)

wow! $29.99! ive never seen them that cheap around here! we were looking for some for our old dog butch so he could get into the car easier..we might have to look at our bed bath and beyond for someonder:

cinnabuny gets cuter every time you post pictures!!:bunny19


----------



## LuvaBun (May 16, 2006)

:great:What a great idea. And Cinnabunny was very quick at getting the idea of what to do (the raisins probably helped ). I'm sure she'll love the new freedom they give her!

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 16, 2006)

Looking good! I'm glad the stairs are working so well. Watch that she doesn't chew on the material. I'm so (NOT) sorry for getting you addicted to the rabbit message board. hehe

Love you, Sis!


----------



## Cinnabunny (May 24, 2006)

Cinnabunny is growing great! She was two pounds when we visited the vet last week. She was given a great bill of health and he was very pleased. The vet said that he really didn't think she would make it when he saw her last and that we did a wonderful job caring for her.

She is now able to sniff her cage when standing on her hind legs! What a bunny. I'll try to post more pictures of her tomorrow!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 25, 2006)

That's wonderful! So pleased she found herself a caring family to take her home - amazing what some TLC can do . And yes, more photos, please!!!!

Jan


----------



## Cinnabunny (May 27, 2006)

Here are the growing pictures of Cinnabunny. I can't believe how big she already is. The first photo is from 2 1/2 weeks ago.

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]This is from yesterday.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]She 'fills the box' and more. [/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]The reach the top of the box before she was more inclined to reach up and stand on two feet. She was unable to see over the box.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Now she can nibble the upper part of the box just being next to the box. The baby toy rattle is hers as well.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Cinnabunny's two favorite veggies: kale and pumpkin! They are my favorites to give to her because I think they saved her life four weeks ago.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]After about an hour of running around outside her cage she jumps up the stairs and sacks out in the doorway. She's all tired out![/align]
[align=center]Happy Memorial Day Everyone![/align]


----------



## LuvaBun (May 27, 2006)

Woah, she is really blossoming!!! And she looks so healthy - the picture with the rattle is too cute! She is obviously one very happy bunny 

Jan


----------



## m.e. (May 27, 2006)

She looks so happy and healthy, no doubt a testament to the wonderful care she's received.

:kiss:


----------



## naturestee (May 28, 2006)

Oh boy has she ever grown! I wish I had taken pictures like that when Mocha was a baby. Those pics will be really neat to look back at when Cinnabunny's all grown up.


----------



## Jenni (May 28, 2006)

She's gotten so big! I wish I had taken some similar pictures of Gretchen. I have nothing to compare her size to, so i can't tell how big she's gotten.


----------



## Cinnabunny (Jun 11, 2006)

Cinnabunny was given a play area so that she has room to hop and play when we are home. We invested in NIC grids and zip ties. We started building in the 'bar' of our home which is really used a a junk collection place. The grids are held to the wall with the fasteners that are used to hold up speaker wire. We still need to figure out a better door, but it is a work in progress. We just bought a house and will be moving in less than a month so we didn't want anything permanent. Here is the creation so far:

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]She was a bit worried at first but it didn't take her long to enjoy the added space.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]She knows right where to wait...at the door![/align]
[align=center]We made it big enough that we can sit in there with her to play.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Kale time with Aaron.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]She loves her kale![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Kale from Zachary is just as good![/align]
[align=center]More pictures to come of Cinnabunny and her tower of boxes.[/align]


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 11, 2006)

aww... :bunnyhearti bet she loves it!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice set up - are you sure you didn't design it just to keep your kids in ?

Jan


----------



## Cinnabunny (Jun 13, 2006)

The wire works well to keep the kids AWAY from the bunny without supervision. Never though about keeping the kids in it....might just try that!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 21, 2006)

So she's out of Aaron's room now? I like the set up. Means you can be watching tv while she's getting exercise as well. Looking good, sis!


----------



## Cinnabunny (Jun 25, 2006)

[align=center]Now presenting.....[/align]
[align=center]The Bunny Box Tower[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]This tower is created over and over again. It takes many different shapes. Sometimes I put it together; sometimes the kids put it together. ALWAYS, Cinnabunny takes it apart.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]"Where should I start first? I know I can do it. I wonder how fast this time?"[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]"I fit! I'll try to dig my way out. I have such a cute little butt, don't you think?"[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]"That did not work. I think I need to use my nose instead of my toes."[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]"One box out of the way. I only have three to go. Silly humans; they think they can stop me."[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]"I will be successful!"[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]"Figures there wouldn't be any corn dogs left in here. I had to check anyway."[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]"They made another one! I have my work cut out for me."[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]" Take a break; I need one, too."[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]"The tile floor is better than the box. This is my regular hang out."[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm so glad you're enjoying her so much! Do you think you ever enjoyed any of our/your other rabbits as much as Cinnabunny?


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 26, 2006)

Now that's a great way to keep a bunny happy - give them things they can destroy without getting into trouble for doing it . She really has taken over and become a fun bunny, hasn't she? 

Jan


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Jun 26, 2006)

that helmet pic is the CUTEST! :hug2


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 29, 2006)

Your bun is so cute! The color is so pretty too!! Love the pics with the colored on shoe box.


----------



## Cinnabunny (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks so much Tailof2rabbits, Luvabun, Daisy, and, of course, ElfMommy!

We are sincerely enjoying Cinnabunny and her personality is really blooming. She is after a good pet ALL the time. She loves to be around us. She is a great addition to our family. I don't remember ever loving and being loved by a bunny more.


----------



## Mummel (Jun 29, 2006)

Cinnabunny is very pretty

Since she recovered from her weakness- when is she going to get a partner?:love:


----------



## Cinnabunny (Jun 30, 2006)

We will be moving into our new home in July so definitely not now. Right now the bunny and my cockatiel, Smudge, have started to become friends. Not the same as a bunny pair but it's pretty cute.

Smudge has taken to sitting on the NIC border of the play area and sometimes ventures into the pen. He particularily likes the litter box! So far Cinnabunny has just watched him. Smudge hisses when she gets to close.

So, for now, we'll keep the number of animals down. I also worry about the spay cost (my vet charges almost $300!) for Cinnabunny and then the cost of another one if I were to get a second rabbit. Another worry - would Cinnabunny stop being so cuddly and lovey? She has really become a lap bunny. If she had a friend then she wouldn't need us!


----------



## Mummel (Jun 30, 2006)

*Cinnabunny wrote: *


> We will be moving into our new home in July so definitely not now. Right now the bunny and my cockatiel, Smudge, have started to become friends. Not the same as a bunny pair but it's pretty cute.
> 
> Smudge has taken to sitting on the NIC border of the play area and sometimes ventures into the pen. He particularily likes the litter box! So far Cinnabunny has just watched him. Smudge hisses when she gets to close.
> 
> So, for now, we'll keep the number of animals down. I also worry about the spay cost (my vet charges almost $300!) for Cinnabunny and then the cost of another one if I were to get a second rabbit. Another worry - would Cinnabunny stop being so cuddly and lovey? She has really become a lap bunny. If she had a friend then she wouldn't need us!


 My dog is totally into my buns ^^ she plays with them all the time. I dont think you need to spay her..Girls usually dont need it. Its often not even recommended because its a more dangerous surgery. 

One bunny more is usually not much more costs.. At least here it would be about 30 $ for a bun and then another 20$ for shots. And then a tiny bit more food of course.

Cinnabunny is already cuddly and will not stop being like that dont worry.. My _Mümmel(_my first bun)lived alone for a while too- she was the same like before when we got another rabbit. In fact she even got more

If you decide toget another bunny, cinnabunny can influence him positively.Bunnys are just much happier when they have a friend of their own kind too- to play with or to cuddle with at night.


----------



## Souleen (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey! 
Wow, look at cinnabunny, what a cutie! and her name fits her just perfect! good job!

Why do you only let her out in that playarea when you are at home? I think it looks secure enough you can have her runnig around all the time. Bunnies just love to hop and run all the time, especially at night, thats why my rabbits get to run around whenever they like to. they have the whole entranceroom to run around and play all day and all night.

Cinnabunny will still love you as much as she does now, believe me. My male bunny named Paul is even friendlier than he was befor he got a partner bunny. He used to not let anybody pet him, since the very first day Lara (second bunny) moved in he just loves to cuddle and we can pet him whenever we want and he will just lie down and enjoy. I guess he started to get jealous when he saw that Lara would get pet all the time and nobody would pet him as we didnt expect he would let us. so he hopped torwards us and started to put his head under our hands so we would pet him. it was adoreable.

besides: I dont feel bad anymore when nobody is home for some time. I used to feel so bad because he was all alone, I even felt bad when I went to bed because he would sit all alone in the entranceroom for the whole night. 

He is a much happier bunny now, Im sure about that. after all in nature bunnies live in whole groups and never alone. 

as you say cats and bunnies are fun togethre but still they arent the same species so its not quite the same as a partnerbunny. 

so I guess if you are moved in in you new home there will be plenty of room for a second one, wont it?

Greets Souleen


----------



## naturestee (Jul 4, 2006)

*Cinnabunny wrote: *


> So, for now, we'll keep the number of animals down. I also worry about the spay cost (my vet charges almost $300!) for Cinnabunny and then the cost of another one if I were to get a second rabbit. Another worry - would Cinnabunny stop being so cuddly and lovey? She has really become a lap bunny. If she had a friend then she wouldn't need us!


 
When you're able to get her a friend, try looking in shelters. Adult spayed/neutered rabbits are the easiest to bond, otherwise you'd have to wait until another baby was old enough to be neutered. Plus you could bring Cinnabunny to meet her potential friends and let her choose one that she likes. No worrying over whether she's going to completely hate the new bunny.

Oh, and I don't know what it's like where you are, but near me the adoption fees for spayed/neutered rabbits range from $15-30. So if money for spaying is a concern, you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 4, 2006)

I think you are wise to only have one rabbit at this point. Good Choice, Sis! Aaron and Zachary are learning so much about loving and caring for this little life. One extremely loved bun is right for you, despite what anyone says. It makes it much easier during hurricane season as well, in the case of a quick evacuation. More hotels are willing to take you in with one rabbit (bird, hamster) than even more pets.  

I also think it's wise that you supervise Cinnabunny when she's out of her hutch. As you've told me, she has once gone over the NIC tiles. 

You're a fantastic bunny mommy!  I'm so glad that you've taken to this board and have fallen so in love with your sweet bunny baby!


----------



## Jenni (Jul 4, 2006)

Gretchen is an only bunny too and will most likely stay that way. I think one is all I can do and she seems perfectly happy. She is such a cuddler too--just like Cinnabunny!

I don't really have room for the bigger cage required for two buns.


----------



## Mummel (Jul 4, 2006)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I think you are wise to only have one rabbit at this point. Good Choice, Sis! Aaron and Zachary are learning so much about loving and caring for this little life. One extremely loved bun is right for you, despite what anyone says. It makes it much easier during hurricane season as well, in the case of a quick evacuation. More hotels are willing to take you in with one rabbit (bird, hamster) than even more pets.


 Umh, I wouldnt exactly call it wise. I mean it's her own choice and I'm sure she's a very good bunny mom. Fact is just that rabbits are very social animals that live in groups. So if a bun is living alone its not the best. There have even been scientific researches about that subject matter. Some (of course not all) buns even develop weird habits or agressions due to living alone. I just think Cinnabuny should know about this.

About the hotel: I don't think in a situation like that she will have the time and opportunity to choose a pet (lagomorph)friendly hotel. 

I hadthe situation once and I just smuggled my 2 buns inside- after I got the keys of course. If she won't find a bun friendly hotel she might have to do something like that or think of another place. Probably even with just one bun.

@Jenni

Well like I said it's her choice and soyours too. Not trying to force anyone, just giving advice. I realized my buns were much happier with a partner.

Emi


----------



## Cinnabunny (Jul 5, 2006)

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]CINNABUNNY[/align]
[align=center]She has been an excellent addition to my family. My husband and I were going to get a lizard for my seven year old son. The first lizard died after seven days. Fearful of another lizard death (I'm not really good with lizards and things like that) we decided on a bunny. *My sister, ElfMommy*, has had rabbits all her life so I was comfortable around them. We had one for a short time in California but the next place we rented said NO and she went to live on a farm with a friend. My husband is not a big animal person; he never has been. My husband relented since this animal could be 'crated'. [/align]
[align=center]Our Beauty came home. As in my other posts, Beauty did not live long. We had her only a week. The pet store gave us a 'replacement' bunny since Beauty did not live long. We were not sure about all this but took her home. At first, after Beauty, it was hard to see a fluffy, floppy-eared rabbit. She was just opposite of Beauty. [/align]
[align=center]My Husband decided she looked like a Cinnamon bun without the frosting and, hence, the name Cinnabunny. We went through her bout with death and we are thankful she is still with us. [/align]
[align=center]Since the scare my two little boys are working on bunny manners. My oldest will go into her playpen in the morning and just sit for an hour petting her (he is my early riser). My youngest we really have to watch. He is only four and his favorite thing is to have Cinnabunny chew on his hair. This means he lays down in front of her and puts his head in her face. It really scares me.[/align]
[align=center]I feel Cinnabunny is getting enough exercise. I let her out when I get up in the morning (unless my seven year old beat me to it) and she stays out until we leave the house. Shecannot be left unsupervised since she *has hopped over* the two-high NIC gate. When we get home, around 3 or so, she is out again until and hour before my kids' bedtime. At bedtime she gets free run of the family room and kitchen for an hour or so before going back into her playpen (sometimes she goes there by herself) for about two more hours until I go to bed.[/align]
[align=center]I am the one who gets to care for the animals as well as my family. Adding Cinnabunny was not done lightly. I need to make sure my family is really ready for another animal, financially as well as emotionally. Cinnabunny is not biting her cage to get out or acting as if she is lonely. We have become her mates. Dogs are pack animals as well and whenever I had one I had *only one*. The family became the pack. I hope Cinnabunny has become part of my pack.[/align]


----------



## Pipp (Jul 5, 2006)

Congrats and:thanks: for being such a responsible bunny slave, Cinnabunny, you're setting a great example! 



sas  and the RO gang


----------



## Cinnabunny (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks, Pipp! I am really trying.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 5, 2006)

That was so well written :goodjob. It is obvious the love and affection you and your family have for Cinnabunny, and yes, she does get plenty of exercise.

My first rabbit was an only rabbit, and we were very closely bonded. My vet even said that Fudge didn't think she was a rabbit, but a 'little person'. When she stayed with my friend that had a rabbit, she wanted nothing to do with it, and preferred human company.

Perry and Pernod are perfectly bonded. It is lovely to see them together, but they are bonded to each other more than they are with us. I think it depends on the individualrabbits. Cinnabunny is obviously very happy with things the way they are at the moment, and recieves plenty of attention from you and your boys. Both you and Elf Mommy are great examples of Bunny parents 

Jan


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 7, 2006)

What a darling bunny. I'm sure, judging by how much you love her, as long as you are playing with her plenty of times throughout the day, that she'll be fine alone. However, just a suggestion, you could make the NIC playpen one more cube higher so that it would contain her, and then she could be out running all the time, even when you're not home?


----------



## Cinnabunny (Jul 8, 2006)

I just got home from taking the babysitter to her home. The bunny was out in her NIC playpen the entire time we were on our date. It took me 15 minutes to drive her home and during that time she hopped the fence!!!!! I walked into my bedroom and there she was - halfway across the house from her home! Bad bunny; bad, bad, bunny! :X


----------



## Jenni (Jul 8, 2006)

That's exactly what Gretchen would do. Don't feel bad. Gretchen can climb! There is no way she could be in an NIC cube area without a top. She climbed some 5 foot fencing when she was less than 2 months!!


----------



## Cinnabunny (Jul 15, 2006)

At first I thought Cinnabunny was using something in her cage to jump over the fence - items eliminated but she was still found over the fence a time or two.

I finally saw her in action - she can JUMP to the top of the two high NIC panels and rest all four feet on the top for a split second before jumping the rest of the way over. This is from a TILE floor on both sides! She is only half way up one NIC panel when she is on all four paws. She isn't very big - BUT maybe she is meant to be in bunny jumping after all.


----------



## Cinnabunny (Jan 3, 2007)

[align=center]:group::group::group:[/align]
Cinnabunny is a year old. We have decided that her birthday is thebeginning of the eyar since that is about how old the doctor thoughtshe was when we took her to the vet so very long ago.

Many things have changed for her in this past year. She moved with usinto the home we bought and we built her a wonderful NIC condo.Pictures will be posted next. 

She has the run of two large rooms in our home when we are home andable to watch. She is still interested in a few places we have wiresand she loves to dig in rug if don't watch her. Cinnabunny's Bunny 500sare fewer due to the large amount of tile (ie - running and thensliding into walls must not be fun).

Cinnabunny is addicted to banana in the morning given by non other thanthe man of the house (whose shoes are OFTEN chinned by Cinnabunny). Sheloves her raisins and craisins as well as wondrful helpings of kale.

Her coloring has matured but her fur is just as soft as the baby bunnyfur earlier this year. She still looks like a Cinnabun to us so thename is fitting.

I hope everyone has a great NEW YEAR!!:happynewyear:

Happy Birthday, Cinnabunny!:balloons:


----------



## Jenni (Jan 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday Cinnabunny!

Snuggles,

Jenni and Gretchen Bun


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 4, 2007)

arty::bestwishes:*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CINNABUNNY :bestwishes:arty:*

*L*ook forward to seeing new pics 

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 3, 2007)

[align=center]Cinnabunny enjoys the holiday with Aunt Minda:[/align]

[align=center]CLICK HERE![/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 30, 2009)

Tooooooooo long for an update.

I went and stayed with my sis Saturday evening. This is the new mug in the house:







Isn't he a cutie? Here's another picture. He's a rescue baby, 11 months old.






But of course, I had to take lots of Cinnabunny photos!!!


----------

